# Ft. Walton gun show



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay, have not been to the last few. Anyone have a report? Is it the same ole same ole? Always looking for a little something but only if the price is right,.

I still need some rubber grips for a Smith 686, if you say any?
Any ammo deals?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I didn't go, but my brother did. He said they were asking retail and more, on used guns and ammo.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

same ole same ole. told myself i wasnt gonna go, did anyway.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't been to a good gun show around here since, about 1998? Yet, here I am, sitting in church and checking on here for a show report. Because I'll probably end up there next, even though...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not much to see. I look hard at the AR and tactical shotguns. Prices too high.

The new Destin guns had the best view.I just hope she is over 21 or I will feel bad.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah.....one hot little number. I would only feel bad if she was under 18 . Ran across one or two deals.


----------

